# My Cockpoo has been crossbred !



## Amber & Darcy (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi guys,

I’ve just found out that my ‘cockapoo’ isn’t an F1 or F2 like I was told, nor an F3!
She is an absolutely beautiful little girl and I adore her so I’m not bothered but I’ve found out she’s a show cocker spaniel x cockapoo!
The vet says this is ok as she is classed as a mongrel and by default should be quite a healthy happy dog.
I just wondered if anyone else has this breed? And if they know what she might look like when she’s older.
She looks a lot more like a spaniel to me and her coat is soft and slightly curly on her back legs ☺
if anyone can shed any light on what her coat might be like that would be great ! She looks different at every angle too but she is the most amazing temperament and the great companion already

p.s she is 10 weeks in first photo and 11 in the last 💛


----------



## Ljwoo (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi. She’s absolutely beautiful! I’m interested to see what she’s looking like now as we’re hoping to get a puppy of the same mix. I love more of the spaniel look and shedding isn’t an issue for us. They all grow up with such an amazing array of coats.


----------



## Amber & Darcy (Mar 11, 2021)

hi! She’s the most incredible little dog in every way.















We love her so much! You will love the crossbreed. She is super intelligent, very obedient, very playful and absolutely loves humans. Only thing is that she cannot be on her own as she’s very clingy but I’m fine with that 💛 good luck with your new family member xxx


----------



## Ljwoo (Apr 24, 2021)

Oh wow- she’s absolutely beautiful and sounds just perfect! Thanks so much for sharing. x


----------



## Amber & Darcy (Mar 11, 2021)

Ljwoo said:


> Oh wow- she’s absolutely beautiful and sounds just perfect! Thanks so much for sharing. x


You’re welcome! 
she learned how to sit, stay, come at 9 weeks old. Toilet trained in 3 days and will do pretty much anything you tell her now. She’s 17 weeks now 😊
Would love to see pics of your pup when you get him/her. Take care xxx


----------



## Nikki2640! (Jun 5, 2020)

My cockapoo's Mom was a cockapoo and Dad was a miniature poodle. His hair looked a lot like your puppy when he was that age. He's gotten a little bit curlier and he's adorable. Here's his picture at one year old. He just got groomed.


----------



## Amber & Darcy (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow he is so so cute 😍😍😍 thank you for sharing x


----------



## KateFish (Oct 13, 2021)

Omg he is absolutely gorgeous 🥰


----------



## KateFish (Oct 13, 2021)

This is my little girl Phoebe, she is 11 months old. Mam was a Cocker Spaniel and Dad was a white miniature poodle.


----------



## Tray69 (Nov 23, 2021)

Amber & Darcy said:


> You’re welcome!
> she learned how to sit, stay, come at 9 weeks old. Toilet trained in 3 days and will do pretty much anything you tell her now. She’s 17 weeks now 😊
> Would love to see pics of your pup when you get him/her. Take care xxx


She’s absolutely beautiful and very like my boy Harvey I got him at 13weeks he was a rehoming puppy with a sketchy background not sure about his parents, like yourself I don’t care he’s my wee guy and loved unconditionally regardless of his genes


----------

